# "River side" ADA 120x45x45 tank



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Just finished a few min ago 
here the spec:
Tank: L120cm x W45cm x D45cm
Filtration: jebo 828 External filter
CO2: not yet
Liquid Fertilizer: not yet
Lighting system: 3 Jebo 10000k Luxline
Substrate: ADA powersand 4 liters + 20 liters Amazonia Aquasoil + PenacW,PenacA,clear super,bacter 100
Plants:
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'',Java fern,Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite',javamoss,riccia fluitans,Weeping moss.
Here's the pic.








Right side:








The left side is not completed yet so i'll update the pic later.
Welcome your comments.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks great, can't wait to acrually see it finished.
How is that Jebo filter, they are cheap and I have heard they work pretty well, what do you think about it.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> Looks great, can't wait to acrually see it finished.
> How is that Jebo filter, they are cheap and I have heard they work pretty well, what do you think about it.


yeah,me tinks its gud too   for a very cheap price,just about 40$ for an external filter.The same power if it's eheim its cost triple the price 
P/S:ths for your comment.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Overall, it's very good. That said, there are a few small things that would help a lot.

When including sand, I wouldn't use it so bluntly. It should be integrated into the lay out carefully, especially since this looks more like a "nature" lay out than an arrangement lay out. The riccia and moss around the sand is used too cleanly and bluntly in my opinion. When I see sand in a lay out like this, I would like to feel the impression of water's movement, and its interaction with the "land." I have no feeling of "moving water" from this flat and blunt use of sand. Even in the case of a still pond, the water must have a level surface-- it's very distracting to see the sand thin in the middle and become thick towards the edge of the tank.

Your wood has such nice movement suggesting lines, I'd try to find a more dynamic way (increasing visual complexity is the key here) to integrate water with land to give the impression of moving water. I'd suggest creating a break line between water and land that is intricate rather than a simple line or curve.

Also, try in use the riccia in a fashion that is more tactful too, rather than simply putting it in. Using a gradation of planting so that the riccia and moss are integrated with the land will give a more natural and balanced impression than simply seeing a row or clump of these plants.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I like the driftwood and plants. It's exactly right, imo. I can't put my finger on the precise recommendation for improvement, but Steven is right, in that regard. I like a little tension anyway, if'n it's a little bit un-polished.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Lovely looking tank, gonna be great once its filled out and matured.

Sam


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

Yea yea!
That's what I'm talkin about!
ADA threads RULE!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

> Overall, it's very good. That said, there are a few small things that would help a lot.
> 
> When including sand, I wouldn't use it so bluntly. It should be integrated into the lay out carefully, especially since this looks more like a "nature" lay out than an arrangement lay out. The riccia and moss around the sand is used too cleanly and bluntly in my opinion. When I see sand in a lay out like this, I would like to feel the impression of water's movement, and its interaction with the "land." I have no feeling of "moving water" from this flat and blunt use of sand. Even in the case of a still pond, the water must have a level surface-- it's very distracting to see the sand thin in the middle and become thick towards the edge of the tank.
> 
> ...


Thank you,i'll try it.
Thanks all for your comments.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Some more pics 
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''Tropica''
















Java moss








Java fern








Stringly moss (oopss its not death )








Nameless Plant








This plant i dunt know the name








Anubias var nana "pelite"








Lilaeopsis brasiliensis








And some hair algea from my old tank.But its dead,there's just its corpses


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

nice pics, i'm liking the nana!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

> i'm liking the nana!


??? What is "the nana" ???
And overall view


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Sep 8, 2006)

I was going to second SC's comments (to avoid "blob and glob"), until I saw the above pic. It looks a whole lot better! BUT, there's still something not quite right about that sand, it's a bit blinding and distracting. I can't put my finger on it...


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

> I can't put my finger on it...


I can't understand this well.
Can u explain it a little bit more ?


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I think the thing about the sand that's distracting is the a transition from sand to aquasoil is done right in the middle of the tank. Most other "sand aquascapes" use the sand in the front, and the aquasoil in the back, so you don't see the white to dark transition through the glass. Honestly, I think you have a great scape, that I don't know what the sand is doing there. I'd suggest removing the sand altogether, and just extending your riccia and foreground plants all the way out to the left. Or, if you really like the sand, extend a very small portion around the right side, so you can't see that transition on the front of the tank.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

nameless plants looks like blyxa aubertii


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

update some pics.
















Palm and river








My wild cherry,i dont know how it gets so "hot"


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Adding toninas to a lay out does not make it better . . . usually, worse . . . I don't see them adding much. However, I do think the water line has improved though it's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you,but these tonina is just there for 2 more days  Its not mine,about 2 more days it'll be gone


----------

